# Archery pigs



## mhall11B34 (Jul 14, 2017)

I am doing this from my phone so please bear with me. I would like to take out a hug or two or more with my compound bow. Current draw weight is 45 pounds 500 spine arrows and 100 grain broadheads. I do not have a clue how fast I am shooting because I do not have nor do I know of a range near me that has the equipment to tell me how fast I am shooting. My question to you is given the above information is that enough to take down a hog what style Broadhead would you recommend I am a proponent of the two and three blade swhacker broadheads what would you recommend?


----------



## titlewave (Jul 18, 2017)

mhall11B34 said:


> I am doing this from my phone so please bear with me. I would like to take out a hug or two or more with my compound bow. Current draw weight is 45 pounds 500 spine arrows and 100 grain broadheads. I do not have a clue how fast I am shooting because I do not have nor do I know of a range near me that has the equipment to tell me how fast I am shooting. My question to you is given the above information is that enough to take down a hog what style Broadhead would you recommend I am a proponent of the two and three blade swhacker broadheads what would you recommend?




try the nap spitfire 100 grain , 3 blade mechanical:They are super deadly and super accurate.require no band to hold blades in place: Test your bow using a NAP practice blade.

Ive killed a stack of deer with it all over the country and have dusted a ton of hogs with the same set up :

if you put it the cage they ain't going but 30-40  yards before they bleed out and fall over . I shot a hog two weekends ago with a NAP and she ran less than 30 yards before piling up.

Give them a DIRT-NAP

good luck.


----------



## Richard (Jul 19, 2017)

My son killed one when he was 12 with a forty something pound bow, he used a 75gr wasp and got a complete pass thru, I personally, with that set up would, use a cut on contact head like the muzzy phantom or magnus stinger.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 19, 2017)

Definetly cut on contact broadheads.  Cannot beat a slick trick or wasp.  If you can find the old razor ticks made by slick trick, they would be my number 1 choice .  You didn't state your draw length , but the bow will do it.


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 19, 2017)

I'd definitely opt for a cut on contact head like a Magnus Stinger or Muzzy Phantom.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 22, 2017)

mhall11B34 said:


> I am doing this from my phone so please bear with me. I would like to take out a hug or two or more with my compound bow. Current draw weight is 45 pounds 500 spine arrows and 100 grain broadheads. I do not have a clue how fast I am shooting because I do not have nor do I know of a range near me that has the equipment to tell me how fast I am shooting. My question to you is given the above information is that enough to take down a hog what style Broadhead would you recommend I am a proponent of the two and three blade swhacker broadheads what would you recommend?



If you have 100 grain broadheads, use them. Put it in heart lung area just behind the front leg(armpit) and you'll have pork!


----------



## Rich M (Jul 24, 2017)

titlewave said:


> try the nap spitfire 100 grain , 3 blade mechanical:They are super deadly and super accurate.require no band to hold blades in place: Test your bow using a NAP practice blade.
> 
> Ive killed a stack of deer with it all over the country and have dusted a ton of hogs with the same set up :
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I did when I moved down from up north and wanted to hunt hogs - shot maybe 15 of em up to the 250 pound bracket. Not hunting hogs any more, but had fun when I did.

I had to sneak down a sandy road barefoot to get up on my biggest one on a powerline, put the arrow in him and he might have run 50 yards before rolling over.  Most of the hogs I shot over bait would make it 30-40 yards.

Don't worry about the cut on contact point etc.  You hit em in the ribs with a Swhacker or spitfire or rage or xxx and they won't go far.   The outdoors writers get paid to make things more exciting than they really are.

I never worried about the "shield" BUT and arrow will deflect if you hit the leg bone - you aren't breaking that bone - so the arrow usually deviated about 45 degrees and ends up exiting thru the guts on the opposite side.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't know how fast my bow is either but I would think your compound would be a lot faster. I'm pulling around 47 # on this recurve.  I use a 2 blade Shark Interceptor broadhead. Placement of your arrow is the key to downing a hug (lol) hog.


----------



## getaff (Jul 29, 2017)

I sure wish I had somewhere to hunt hogs


----------

